# Reprogramming/Syncing key FOB for Keyless Entry



## sbay_GTI (Jan 5, 2012)

Did not see anything from search - 

1. Keyless Entry 2018 Tiguan 
2. Push button start - no ignition key slot on steering column
3. Hidden key locks on door
4. Replaced battery in key FOB that wasn't working - so battery is new


After the long recall procedure for the coolant recall one FOB is not sync'd to the car. What is the process to resync the key? The other one works fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sbay_GTI said:


> Did not see anything from search -
> 
> 1. Keyless Entry 2018 Tiguan
> 2. Push button start - no ignition key slot on steering column
> ...


So, you have lost the OM then?


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Can you take the fob back to the dealership and have them reprogramed it?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

sbay_GTI said:


> Did not see anything from search -
> 
> After the long recall procedure for the coolant recall one FOB is not sync'd to the car. What is the process to resync the key? The other one works fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did the dealership have both keys when the recall was performed? I assume the J519 control module was replaced with the coolant bottle because of antifreeze migration. If this was the case both keys must be programed at the same appointment to function. The dealership should re-program the keys (once again they both must be present) for no charge. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbay_GTI (Jan 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. I'll inquire with the dealership and share when I find out.


----------



## sbay_GTI (Jan 5, 2012)

*Thanks - you were correct*



Piscoot said:


> Did the dealership have both keys when the recall was performed? I assume the J519 control module was replaced with the coolant bottle because of antifreeze migration. If this was the case both keys must be programed at the same appointment to function. The dealership should re-program the keys (once again they both must be present) for no charge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The control module was changed so there was no way for me to reset the key, took it in for an oil change and they programmed the other key. 

Thanks again!


----------

